# Nachtangeln in Bayern??



## Augustiner (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo, #h 

Ich habe gehört dass das Nachtfischverbot in bayern aufgeboben worden ist!?!
Stimmt dass?? |kopfkrat 

mfg Augustiner


----------



## Seelachs (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*

Seit den 01.01.2005
Gibt es in Bayern kein Nachtangelverbot, was aber nicht heißt das es generell erlaubt ist.
Der Verein kann nach wie vor ein internes Nachtangelverbot für sein Gewässer aussprechen.
Die Tendenz geht aber eindeutig der Vereine für den Nachtangelverbot Erlass.
Ich denke mal das es wenig Vereine gibt die am Nachangelverbot festhalten, denn schließlich haben ja die Angler Jahrelang gegen dieses Verbot gekämpft.


----------



## Augustiner (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*

Ok danke für die Information, Seelachs!


----------



## allroundfreak (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*

Ist ja cool


----------



## Knispel (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*



			
				Seelachs schrieb:
			
		

> Seit den 01.01.2005
> Gibt es in Bayern kein Nachtangelverbot, was aber nicht heißt das es generell erlaubt ist.
> Der Verein kann nach wie vor ein internes Nachtangelverbot für sein Gewässer aussprechen.
> Die Tendenz geht aber eindeutig der Vereine für den Nachtangelverbot Erlass.
> Ich denke mal das es wenig Vereine gibt die am Nachangelverbot festhalten, denn schließlich haben ja die Angler Jahrelang gegen dieses Verbot gekämpft.



und denn kommt als begründung : die Fischer werden in ihrer Nachtruhe gestört ( denn dürfte man Nachts wohl nichts fangen ) oder mann könne denn die Schwarzangler nicht überwachen ( ob die sich wohl an das verbot halten ?? ) orginalton Baden Würtemberg....Na ja, bei uns im Norden haben wir diese Probleme nicht. Hier kann man Angeln wann man will. Nicht ganz, neuerdings sagt hier ein Verein, wer länger als 24 Std an einem Platz fischt, begeht campingähnliche Verhältnisse und wird zur Anzeige gebracht....man unterbricht denn eben das Angeln für 5 min oder geht 1 m nach links oder rechts und ist alle Sorgen los.


----------



## Aitor (5. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*

Na wurde aber auch zeit das das verbot abgeschafft wurde, immer hängt bayern bei sowas etwas hinterher. Endlich kann man wieder in aller ruhe auf aale, Karpfen und Zander fischen ohne gleich wieder eine gesetzesüberschreitung zu begehen.
Grüße aus München
Peter


----------



## eiksor (5. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*

job stimmt hat der Herr Schaefer auch zu uns gesagt


----------



## Wisawivompfeidnwilli (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*

Servus,
bei unserem Verein (AV Eichstätt/ Oberbayern) wurde die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbots wieder rückgängig gemacht |gr: . Man könne, so wörtlich, Schwarzfischer in der Nacht nicht mehr so gut kontrollieren |uhoh: ´
Bei diesem ewigen Hin und Her kennt sich eh bald keiner mehr aus |kopfkrat 
Einige sagen ja auch, Nachtangeln ist nicht erlaubt aber wird geduldet, aber das ist ja auch wieder so eine schwammige Definition. |evil:  #q 
sers


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*

*...was bin ich froh hier bei mir nicht diese Probleme auch noch zu haben...*
Kann mir das eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen nach Sonnenuntergang einpacken zu müssen!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*



> Man könne, so wörtlich, Schwarzfischer in der Nacht nicht mehr so gut kontrollieren



Und das ist so ein Schwachsinn das eh weh tut.

Wann wird ein Schwarzangler wohl losziehen? 

a) Wenn ich weiß, dass von 1 Uhr bis 1 Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang kein Angler am Wasser ist 
b) Wenn ich immer damit rechnen muss dass auch andere Angler da sind - egal zu welcher Zeit


----------



## bine (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*

Also bei uns im Berchtesgadener Land kenn ich keinen Verein, der kein Nachtangelverbot hat. Das höchste der Gefühle ist auf Aal bis 1 Uhr!!  :c  :c  :c 

Wir müssen zum Nachtangeln immer nach Österreich fahren und das kostet Geld wie Heu!!!  :c  :c


----------



## goatzilla (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*

Wer im Sommer mal Lust aufs Nachtangeln hat, den nehme ich gerne mal an unseren Weiher (nähe München) mit. Da gibts kein Nachtangelverbot.


----------



## bine (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*



			
				goatzilla schrieb:
			
		

> Wer im Sommer mal Lust aufs Nachtangeln hat, den nehme ich gerne mal an unseren Weiher (nähe München) mit. Da gibts kein Nachtangelverbot.


Das Angebot nehme ich gerne an!!!  :m  :m  :m  
Was sind denn für Fischlis drin???   #6  |kopfkrat  #h


----------



## goatzilla (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*

Hallo Bine, 

Da ist alles drin, was das Herz eines Süsswasseranglers begehrt. (Hecht, Karpfen, Zander ...) Sogar Waller sollen drin sein.   

mfg


----------



## dany345 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*

hi,
ich wollte dazu noch sagen das ich in obing fische..!
vieleicht kennt das ja einer von euch???
ich finde das auch ganz in ordnung das das abgeschaft wurde nur bei uns am see gilt das noch so haben wie abgeschlossen!!!!!!
zwischen 1und4UHR in der früh darf man nicht fischen das die fische auch mal erholung haben!!!!!
is aber auch ganz in ordenung so ich möchte es auch nicht das einer 24 stunden fersucht mich an den hacken zu beckommen.,! oder??!!!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*



			
				dany345 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> ich wollte dazu noch sagen das ich in obing fische..!
> vieleicht kennt das ja einer von euch???
> ich finde das auch ganz in ordnung das das abgeschaft wurde nur bei uns am see gilt das noch so haben wie abgeschlossen!!!!!!
> ...


 
wenn ich Zeit habe oder gar Urlaub mit Freunden mache 
möchte ich auch durchangeln...
Und die Karpfenfreaks haben da auch wenig verständniss für wenn ich allein die Meinung meines Bruder´s dazu höre!


----------



## dany345 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*

hi 
was meinst damit!!!sicher angel ich auch gerne durch aber man kann den fischen auch mal ruhe gönnen oder!!???|krach: :c


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*

hab die Probleme nicht hier zu Hause...
darf und kann ANGELN wann ich will
& das ist gut so


----------



## dany345 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*

sag ja auch nichts wie gesagt währe auch froh aber ich bin der meinung es ist gut so bei mir im gewässer!!!!


----------



## Flussbarschfan (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*

*"Änderungen des § 12 AVFiG​Am 1. Januar 2005 entfallen folgende bisher landesweit geltende fischereirechtliche Verbote:

-[...]​-Fischfang durch menschliche Tätigkeit​*​​(also das Angeln sowie die aktive Verwendung von Fanggeräten) *zur Nachtzeit*. Der Bezirk hat nach Maßgabe des § 12 Abs. 2 AVFiG die Möglichkeit, durch Rechtsverordnung den nächtlichen Fischfang zu beschränken oder zu verbieten. Entsprechende Regelungen werden nach unserer Kenntnis die Bezirke Oberbayern und Mittelfranken erlassen. Soweit der Bezirkkeine Regelung trifft, kann der Fischereiberechtigte bei der Vergabe der Erlaubnisscheine das Nachtangeln einschränken. 
*Hinweis: *Für den Bodensee gilt das Verbot des „aktiven" Fischfangs zur Nachtzeit nach internationaler Absprache weiterhin."

...bei uns im Verein gabs auch großen Jubel als bei unsrer Jahreshauptversammlung im Januar verkündet wurde, das Nachangeln nicht mehr nur wie bisher bis um 1.00 Uhr auf Aal erlaubt ist, sondern jetz für alle Fischarten und wann man will...
aber in den erst diese Woche erhaltenen Vereinsnachrichten stand dann folgendes: 
"Für das Nachtangeln gilt ab 1. Januar 2005:
Das Angeln auf Wels, Aal, Rutte und Krebs ist generell erlaubt bis 24.00 Uhr, in der Sommerzeit bis 1.00 Uhr, eineinhalb Stunden vor Sonnenaufgang kann mit dem Angeln wieder begonnen werden.
(Zum Zeitpunkt der Mitgliederversammlung war nicht bekannt, dass der Bezirk Oberbayern die im Gesetz zugelassene Einschränkung des Nachtangelns im obigen Sinne für die oberbayerischen Fischeriverine umsetzen wird.)"

...tolle Sache, nich wahr#q 

betrifft das hier noch jemanden??? ich finds echt zum heulen... hatte mich so gefreut.. warum überlässt es der Bezirk nich den Vereinen, das zu regeln!?!:r ​


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*

Verstehe ich auch nicht 
was das nun wieder soll...!!!
Wäre ja auch ein Fremdenverkehrsknackpunkt weniger & mit Einnahmen verbunden wenn es ERLAUBT wäre.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*

#q  *Es stimmt leider, der Bezirk Oberbayern hat das Nachtangelverbot in der Tat eingeschränk und das rechtsbindend an die Vereine zur Umsetzung weitergegeben*  ... *habe mich auch zu früh gefreut* ...#q


----------



## dany345 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*

alles schön und gut blos man kann ja nichts ändern wenn der verein enschieden hatt!!!!!:c :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*



			
				dany345 schrieb:
			
		

> alles schön und gut blos man kann ja nichts ändern wenn der verein enschieden hatt!!!!!:c :q


 
doch, da der Bezirk die Rechtsverordnung herausgibt, die ein Verein zwar weiter einschränkend umsetzen kann, aber nicht darüberhinausgehen darf. Vereinsbeschlüsse sind damit hinfällig geworden|gr:


----------



## dany345 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*

das heist auch wenn die sagen ich darf zwischen 1 und 4 also die drei stunden nicht fischen!!!darf ich es doch weil der verein es nicht zu enscheiden hatt oder wie!!?????|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*



			
				dany345 schrieb:
			
		

> das heist auch wenn die sagen ich darf zwischen 1 und 4 also die drei stunden nicht fischen!!!darf ich es doch weil der verein es nicht zu enscheiden hatt oder wie!!?????|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


 
wenn der Bezirk in der Rechtsverordnung festlegt, dass z.B. (um bei deinem Fall zu bleiben) ziwschen 1 und 4 Uhr nicht geangelt werden darf, dann kann der Verein das nur noch weiter einschränken z.b. sagen, bei uns wird ab 22 bis 6 Uhr nicht geangelt. An den Vereinsbeschluss mußt du dich halten. Wenn der Verein aber sagt, du darft auch um 2 Uhr nachts bei uns angeln, dann verstößt das gegen die Rechtsverordnung und ist nicht erlaubt. Du darft dann nicht angeln, auch wenn der Verein das so sagt #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*



			
				Flussbarschfan schrieb:
			
		

> *"Änderungen des § 12 AVFiG​Am 1. Januar 2005 entfallen folgende bisher landesweit geltende fischereirechtliche Verbote:
> 
> -[...]​-Fischfang durch menschliche Tätigkeit​*​​(also das Angeln sowie die aktive Verwendung von Fanggeräten) *zur Nachtzeit*. Der Bezirk hat nach Maßgabe des § 12 Abs. 2 AVFiG die Möglichkeit, durch Rechtsverordnung den nächtlichen Fischfang zu beschränken oder zu verbieten. Entsprechende Regelungen werden nach unserer Kenntnis die Bezirke Oberbayern und Mittelfranken erlassen. Soweit der Bezirkkeine Regelung trifft, kann der Fischereiberechtigte bei der Vergabe der Erlaubnisscheine das Nachtangeln einschränken.
> *Hinweis: *Für den Bodensee gilt das Verbot des „aktiven" Fischfangs zur Nachtzeit nach internationaler Absprache weiterhin."
> ...




Du, oder Ihr, seid nicht die einzigen denen es so geht. Auch da wo ich Angeln geh wurde das Nachtangelverbot NICHT aufgehoben. Die lapidare Begründung: "...Das wollen wir nicht..."  #q  #q


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*

@ stuffel

wobei es wohl mit der Begründung bei dir  der Verein so beschlossen hat, mit welcher Begründung aber es der Bezirk Oberbayern für ALLE Vereine so beschlossen hat, würde mich doch sehr interessieren ...|gr:


----------



## dany345 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*

ja und das gestztz ist das wie durch fischen durfen!!!!!
da kann der verein aber sagen auch wenn das erlaubt ist bei und darf man 
aber nur bis eins und und ab 4 erst wieder fischen!!!


----------



## Flussbarschfan (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> @ stuffel
> 
> wobei es wohl mit der Begründung bei dir der Verein so beschlossen hat, mit welcher Begründung aber es der Bezirk Oberbayern für ALLE Vereine so beschlossen hat, würde mich doch sehr interessieren ...|gr:


 
seh ich genauso... ich würds ja einsehn, wenn Vereine, die ja jedes Gewässer kennen und auch einschätzen können, wie groß der Befischungsdruck dort ist, dann gewisse Einschränkungen oder sogar Verbote verhängen, aber dass der Bezirk das so einfach für alle Vereine macht, obwohl die Situation sogar von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich zu beurteilen wäre... ach, scheiß Bürokratie...|uhoh: 
nur echt ärgerlich, wenn man so bedenkt, wie viele schöne Nächte einem durch die Lappen gehen... hätte es so gern mal auf Karpfen und Zander in der Nacht versucht....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*

Bei dem Gewässer was ich meine handelt es sich um die Donau. Nur zum besseren Verständniss. Und es ist auch kein Verein der das nicht will, es sind drei Privatpersonen die dort dads Fischereirecht haben und die Angelkarten verkaufen.


----------



## hauki (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*

Das stimmt mich auch sehr sehr traurig. :c 

Im letzten Jahr sah es so aus, als würde sich endlich was bewegen in dieser Sache, was ja auch der Fall war und dann wird das Nachtangelverbot u.a. vom Bezirk Oberbayern wieder eingeführt.

 #q  #q  #q 

So schnell wird man das Thema sicher nicht mehr anfassen. Toll, wie der Verband die Interessen der Angler vertritt.

Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## Seelachs (9. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*

Ich bin ja schon am Anfang darauf eingegangen, das jeder Verein seine Eigene Satzung hat bzw. erweitern oder abändern kann.
Der Gesetzgeber sagt eindeutig: Nachtangelverbot gibt es nicht mehr.
Ich denke mal das es dem Fisch auch wurscht ist ob er um 12.00 Uhr Mittags oder Nachts um 3.00 Uhr gefangen wird.
Es werden natürlich etliche Vorstände nicht sofort, da man auch etwas eingefahren ist das Verbot akzeptieren und werden für ihren Verein ein Verbot, wenn auch eventuell in einer verkürzten Form auferlegen.
Normalerweise ist aber auch hierfür die Abstimmung in einer Generalversammlung von allen Mitgliedern nötig.
Past ein wenig auf ob eventuell Wahlen oder Versammlung anstehen, dort könnt ihr euch dann wehren oder einen entsprechenden Antrag zur Abstimmung stellen.


----------



## hauki (9. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern??*



			
				Seelachs schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja schon am Anfang darauf eingegangen, das jeder Verein seine Eigene Satzung hat bzw. erweitern oder abändern kann.
> Der Gesetzgeber sagt eindeutig: Nachtangelverbot gibt es nicht mehr.
> ...


Das ist schon richtig, aber leider erlassen die Bezirksverbände (es gibt übrigens acht: http://www.lfvbayern.de/index.php?node=111) des Landesverbandes eigene Bezirksfischereiverordnungen, die die Landesfischereiverordnung weiter einschränken können. Danach sind dann erst die Vereine dran, die noch weiter einschränken dürfen.


			
				Flussbarschfan schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bezirk hat nach Maßgabe des § 12 Abs. 2 AVFiG die Möglichkeit, durch Rechtsverordnung den nächtlichen Fischfang zu beschränken oder zu verbieten. Entsprechende Regelungen werden nach unserer Kenntnis die Bezirke Oberbayern und Mittelfranken erlassen. Soweit der Bezirkkeine Regelung trifft, kann der Fischereiberechtigte bei der Vergabe der Erlaubnisscheine das Nachtangeln einschränken.


_Quelle übrigens: http://www.lfvbayern.de/admin/media/downloads/Versand.pdf
(Bayrisches Staatsministerium für Landwirtschaft und Forsten)_ 

Im Klartext: Nachtangeln darfst Du in Bayern, aber nicht in Oberbayern und Mittelfranken, und nur wenn die Vereine keine entsprechenden weitergehenden Einschränkungen erlassen haben.

Interessant: die Website des Fischereiverbandes Oberbayern http://www.fvo-web.de wurde zuletzt am 14.11.2004 aktualisiert. Dort findet man jedenfalls keine aktuelle Bezirksverordnung für Oberbayern. Und auch das LW-Ministerium schreibt nur "nach unserer Kenntnis". Vielleicht existiert gar keine entsprechende aktuelle AVFig für Oberbayern? Oder hat schon mal jemand eine gesehen?

Beste Grüsse
/hauki


----------

